# Cigar event in NY



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

My local B&M will be hosting a cigar event this Friday, Aug 15. The place is called Mom's Cigars. I think their web site is www.momscigars.com. It's on Central Ave. in Yonkers, NY.

Anyway, the event features Winston Churchill cigars by Davidoff. There will be specials. raffles, refreshments.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice Steve. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet! Sounds like it's going to be a fun time......can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

What a dumb shit I am. I got so wrapped up in my bathroom remodeling I forgot to go!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> What a dumb shit I am. I got so wrapped up in my bathroom remodeling I forgot to go!!!


WTF Better be a cool ass bathroom :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> WTF Better be a cool ass bathroom :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

It is one cool-ass bathroom! New sink, toilet, and tub. New floor. New wainscotting and molding. New paintjob. New curtains. It's been taking me a week or more to do on days off. My wife was the first to christen the new toilet today. She took a leak, but the toilet didn't leak!!! I'm so excited I could shit! And I think I will!! In my new toilet!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> It is one cool-ass bathroom! New sink, toilet, and tub. New floor. New wainscotting and molding. New paintjob. New curtains. It's been taking me a week or more to do on days off. My wife was the first to christen the new toilet today. She took a leak, but the toilet didn't leak!!! I'm so excited I could shit! And I think I will!! In my new toilet!!


LOL :lol:


----------

